# Stefanie Kloß bei TV Total



## Veflux (22 Okt. 2009)

Hi,
ja Silbermond waren ja vor ein paar Tagen bei TV Total. Hat da jemand Bilder von, am besten natürlich von Stefanie Kloß...wäre schön, danke


----------



## General (22 Okt. 2009)

http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?p=360440#post360440


----------

